# NEW ADDITIONS FROM THE PAST WEEK



## UncleBruce (Nov 14, 2021)

5 Embossed beers added to the collection
EXCELSIOR BREWING CO. / CLEVELAND, OH pint




FRED SEHRING BREWING CO. / JOLIET ILLINOIS pint



HAAS BROS. BERLIN WEISS BEER / CHICAGO pony
A completely new one to me.



MARION BRG. & BOTTLING CO. / MARION OHIO pint



TOLEDO BREWING AND MALTING CO. LTD / TOLEDO, OHIO quart


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 14, 2021)

Also found these other bottles and tray at the Belleville show
CASPER'S WHISKEY MADE BY HONEST NORTH CAROLINA PEOPLE



Ground lip nipper flask shaped like an OYSTER with an original cap.



My favorite find.  IMPERIAL BREWING CO., KANSAS CITY, MO / IMPERIAL SEAL / BOTTLE BEER tray.  Even my wife Jeanie likes this one.  Great image of the Papa Bear, Mama Bear and the kids.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 14, 2021)

I like that Whiskey & Tray. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 15, 2021)

Nice additions to your collection. I really like the tray also. If I had room for them with all my other junk I would probably collect beer trays. The graphics on some of them are fantastic.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 15, 2021)

The tray is speaking to me no doubt a great addition. The oyster flask is cool. Your bottles look Heavenly! Sweet background. Love your pictures and posts.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Nov 15, 2021)

Neat tray.  Wouldn't get away with it nowadays with Papa Bear two-fisting it, etc. etc.  I mean what kind of example is that to set for your cubs?


----------



## Merle (Nov 15, 2021)

Glad you did good at the show. I walked away with 4 for my shelf and a couple I’m gonna throw in the tumbler for the next show. Other 2 are in the tumbler.


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 15, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Also found these other bottles and tray at the Belleville show
> CASPER'S WHISKEY MADE BY HONEST NORTH CAROLINA PEOPLE
> View attachment 231953
> Ground lip nipper flask shaped like an OYSTER with an original cap.
> ...


That oyster you picked up was put out by the William Foust Distillery in Glen Rock, Pa. That distillery did a lot of figural type containers. They did a potato, a ham, a turkey, a Billy club, a pretzel, a cigar, and several others that I can't remember off hand. That oyster was a good find and very desirable to the Foust collectors. I have one of their pretzels and it looks real. They started to produce the Nippers at the beginning of the Temperance period which in turn end up with the passing of the Volstead Act (PROHIBITION)....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 16, 2021)

embe said:


> Neat tray.  Wouldn't get away with it nowadays with Papa Bear two-fisting it, etc. etc.  I mean what kind of example is that to set for your cubs?


They all look pretty ripped. Who needs porridge right?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## American (Nov 17, 2021)

The clear Casper's is scarcer than the cobalt.  Talked to a Casper's guy at the JAX show who said there is at least one amber that he knows about.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 21, 2021)

New to me stuff from this past week.  Two porcelain beer bottle stoppers:
THE MANILLA ANCHOR BREW. CO. / DOBBS FERRY, N.Y.
SALT LAKE CITY BREWING CO. / (SALT LAKE CITY), UTAH




Until this example I have never seen any embossed beer bottles from this company:
THE HIEBER BREWING & MALTING CO. / SPOKANE, WASHINGTON


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 5, 2021)

The NEWEST stuff from the past week:
ERNEST OCHS BREWERY / BROOKLYN porcelain stopper
Note the image of Mt. Etna blowing its top.



NORTHAMPTON BREWING & BOTTLING CO. / NORTHAMPTON, PA
I do like the brewery hutchinsons.



BARTHOLOMAY BREWERY // WASHINGTON, D.C. pint. This was a branch/depot for the Rochester, NY company.



ROBERT PORTNER BREWING CO. / ALEXANDRIA, VA pony
The small size of this bottle it what makes it so interesting to me.  I can't say that I had seen this variation in a pony.



The bottle industry was sort of a cut throat business. Quite often the bottles cost considerably more than their contents. There were even laws in some states that were in place making it illegal for a company to use bottles from another company.  This example is a JOHN F. BETZ & SON embossed bottle from Philadelphia.  That did not stop the COLD SPRING BREWING CO. of Lawrence, Mass. from pirating the bottle for their own usage.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice bottles but that porcelain stopper is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> The NEWEST stuff from the past week:
> ERNEST OCHS BREWERY / BROOKLYN porcelain stopper
> Note the image of Mt. Etna blowing its top.
> View attachment 232646
> ...


Nice uncleBruce!!


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 5, 2021)

shotdwn said:


> Nice bottles but that porcelain stopper is one of the best I have seen.





Jstorm said:


> Nice uncleBruce!!


Kind words. Thanks.


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> That oyster you picked up was put out by the William Foust Distillery in Glen Rock, Pa. That distillery did a lot of figural type containers. They did a potato, a ham, a turkey, a Billy club, a pretzel, a cigar, and several others that I can't remember off hand. That oyster was a good find and very desirable to the Foust collectors. I have one of their pretzels and it looks real. They started to produce the Nippers at the beginning of the Temperance period which in turn end up with the passing of the Volstead Act (PROHIBITION)....






Billy Club and Cigar


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 5, 2021)

epackage said:


> View attachment 232655
> 
> Billy Club and Cigar


VERY NICE FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 5, 2021)

epackage said:


> View attachment 232655
> 
> Billy Club and Cigar


At one time I had the CIGAR, but I don't recall where it went.  Wish I still had one.  I like them both.


----------



## Len (Dec 6, 2021)

Even the backgrounds look great. Damn that BB gun kid harassing the tray bears. (Send him to the carnival and let him shoot at the red star paper target.) Truly a memorable haul of treasures. An early Christmas present. Congrats.


----------



## jwpevahouse (Dec 6, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> The NEWEST stuff from the past week:
> ERNEST OCHS BREWERY / BROOKLYN porcelain stopper
> Note the image of Mt. Etna blowing its top.
> View attachment 232646
> ...


Some states passed bottle piracy laws as early as the 1850s to protect bottlers from having their bottles reused by other bottlers. A bottler who went out of business could legally sell and transfer use of their bottles to another bottler. Hording bottles was also illegal and agents could come and seize not returned bottles. A bottle of beer could sell for 5 cents but the bottle could cost the bottler 7 to 9 cents. Therefore, losing money on bottles which were not returned.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 6, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> Some states passed bottle piracy laws as early as the 1850s to protect bottlers from having their bottles reused by other bottlers. A bottler who went out of business could legally sell and transfer use of their bottles to another bottler. Hording bottles was also illegal and agents could come and seize not returned bottles. A bottle of beer could sell for 5 cents but the bottle could cost the bottler 7 to 9 cents. Therefore, losing money on bottles which were not returned.


Good information for sure.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 7, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Good information for sure.


aka? You are a riot Bruce!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 12, 2021)

NEW TO ME THIS WEEK FOR THE COLLECTION
C. PFEIFFER BREWING CO. / DETROIT, MICH. pint size




ROCHESTER LAGER / C.&R. / AUBURN, N.Y.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> NEW TO ME THIS WEEK FOR THE COLLECTION
> C. PFEIFFER BREWING CO. / DETROIT, MICH. pint size
> View attachment 232881
> ROCHESTER LAGER / C.&R. / AUBURN, N.Y.
> View attachment 232882


Are these weiss beer bottles. I know they are your favorite!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Are these weiss beer bottles. I know they are your favorite!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The PFEIFFER sure looks like one due to the shape.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 13, 2021)

Did you get the first Pfeiffer that popped up on ebay or the 2nd one that popped up a week later? I was watching both of them. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice new additions to your collection. I use your website a lot for reference information. It is one of the best out there.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Did you get the first Pfeiffer that popped up on ebay or the 2nd one that popped up a week later? I was watching both of them. LEON.


FeeBay.  I never saw the 2nd one.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 13, 2021)

Or maybe you never saw the first one? The first one got around $113.00 & the 2nd one got over $300 if I remember right. I wondered why the 2nd one got more then twice as much as the first one????????? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 13, 2021)

I see you got that new Pfeiffer Bottle pictured on your site. BUT, You still never pictured my rare 7 oz. squat Blob Pfeiffer on your site that I sent you Pics of 6+ months ago or my 7 oz. squat Strohs Blob. Should I e-mail you another Pic? LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I see you got that new Pfeiffer Bottle pictured on your site. BUT, You still never pictured my rare 7 oz. squat Blob Pfeiffer on your site that I sent you Pics of 6+ months ago or my 7 oz. squat Strohs Blob. Should I e-mail you another Pic? LEON.


Let me look through my emails first.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Or maybe you never saw the first one? The first one got around $113.00 & the 2nd one got over $300 if I remember right. I wondered why the 2nd one got more then twice as much as the first one????????? LEON.


I looked it up and that first one was cracked and chipped.  The second one was in better shape with no cracks and there is a minuscule flake or rub on the shoulder.


----------

